# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Gauri Nanda

## Airicist

Founder of Nanda Home

Founder of Toymail Co. LLC

facebook.com/gauri.nanda1

twitter.com/NandaHome

linkedin.com/in/gaurinanda

----------


## Airicist

Gauri Nanda from Nanda Home talks to In2up 

 Published on Oct 18, 2012




> Gauri Nanda, the inventor of Clocky alarm clock and founder of Nanda Home talks to In2up.

----------


## Airicist

Gauri Nanda explains Toymail! 

Published on Oct 28, 2013




> Toymail.™ It's like voicemail or email but way more fun because your messages are sent to toys to speak back. First we created the Mailmen, the toys that deliver your Toymail. Then we developed an app where you connect to kids you know, record them a message, and send it right from your phone to the toys. The Mailmen deliver toymail in their silly voice, or yours.

----------

